# North Skyline -sheep



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Sunday after church the family and I went out for a Sunday afternoon drive along the north skyline drive. I wanted to get up in that area to put out my trail cam on a watering whole that I located last year. When I got to the water whole I noticed that all the vegitation with in 20-30 yards of the water whole had all been mowed down and smelt like sheep had been in the area. Other then right there at the water whole there was no other sign of sheep being in the area. Does anyone know if the sheep heards have there sheep near the North skyline drive yet? More specificaly near the radio towers on the north end.
Thanks
400bull


----------

